# Rumor - TNT-HD Coming November 10th..NOT!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just heard from an inside source that the target date for TNT-HD is November 10th. Of course, that could change so nothing is official. It's good to hear though that the ball is rolling.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Just heard from an inside source that the target date for TNT-HD is November 10th. Of course, that could change so nothing is official. It's good to hear though that the ball is rolling.


SURE HOPE THIS 4098th RUMOR becomes reality....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If I had a nickle for everytime I heard a launch date for TNT-HD. 

On Monday I was being told it would be on Yesterday for the first game.

Then Today I was told it will be on Friday...

Then I was told it will be the 10th, and just a few moments ago I was told it would be on Monday the 15th.

I just hope it comes on AND SOON, this one has been a long time coming.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> If I had a nickle for everytime I heard a launch date for TNT-HD.


Good news...the check's in the mail.... :lol:


----------



## stevesmall (Jul 28, 2004)

Directv has dropped the ball again, you would think they would have wanted to have this on as of yesterday for the NBA start, i for one have decresed my package to the bare minimum and am still considering upgrading my cable package ( i only had cable originally for internet. i have been a staunch supporter of Directv but they are moving very slowly. i understand the compression issues but i am also tired of the lousy pic Q that ive seen. I am hoping Directv makes a move sooner rather than later because i am not looking forward to dealing with comcrap cable


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I heard it will be up on the 9th, with a public announcement on the 10th.

In other words it may be up and active on the 9th, but not supported by any CSRs or even acknowldged by them till the 10th.

Looks like this is a go.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been told early next week as in this coming Monday but it will be on by the end of next week. Also I've been notified that the hold up was because TNT wanted a new deal because they upped their NBA HD coverage and as it seems it was just reworking the deal that took a few extra weeks. Also TNT has contacted other providers who currently offer TNTHD and have been working on new deals as per their contract with them that I assume stated they could rework their contract if they upped their content over a certain amount. Now for those areas that had deals in place and enjoyed the channel they never lost the channel but DirecTV was different because they never offered the channel to begin with.

I've also got wind that Bright House Networks and Time Warner Cable have just reworded their deal with TNT HD as well as just working a deal with ESPN 2 HD so that will be coming shortly after its launch. That deal to my suprise wasn't part of the ESPN HD deal but was done afterwords because if they did both they would not have had a deal in place for ESPN HD and as such would of had to wait to launch the channels.

Also I've been asking around trying to find out what DirecTVs plans are for multiroom DVRs. Like I said before it could be a software update for current DTivos or new DVRs by either NDS and/or Moxi or the final option could be an NDS or Moxi box with Tivo software that can be enabled via the access card but it seems sadly to say that whatever choice they make it won't be with Tivo. I'm hearing they might give current Tivos support for it but as they go bad and get replaced they won't be replaced with Tivo boxes or Tivo software.

I love Tivo but I will have to see their new offering before I decide if I should stay with DirecTV or move along to another provider.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

You would think that if Direct is really gonna add this channel so soon, they would already have it up on the satellites..........

Nonetheless, I am ready to be pleasantly surprised on November 10th.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jabroni said:


> You would think that if Direct is really gonna add this channel so soon, they would already have it up on the satellites..........
> 
> Nonetheless, I am ready to be pleasantly surprised on November 10th.


They can have a new channel on the sat in "test mode" without anyone but an engineer and their equipment "seeing it". They've run that drill many times before.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They can have a new channel on the sat in "test mode" without anyone but an engineer and their equipment "seeing it". They've run that drill many times before.


Agreed, however there is an AVS member named bschneider who let's us know when new channels are being tested. Thus far, he has not said anything about TNT HD.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

He probably has signed a Non Disclosure Agreement and can only comment when he is told that he can. Else, he'll lose this ability.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

He works for Direct and does not seem to mind sharing with that board the things he is able to see.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

bschneider has been reporting test modes (sometimes also digital photo of his TV displaying those channels) for a long time, and I doubt he's going to stop.

Hong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Any one getting this channel or have any news as of today?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

today is november 9th


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

and there are many posts saying the channel will be turned on on the 9th with the official announcement coming on the 10th.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

oh, well I guess you anwered your own question


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

My question was is anyone getting TNT-HD. No, I did not answer my own question. If you don't have any info for me why do you insist on being a smartass? I have seen many posts saying the channel would be available on the 9th and announced on the 10th. Any current news on this?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry bout that, but nope, none is getting TNT... When some does I'm sure they'll post about it


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

If I was near my TV I would turn it on. There are people on this board that work for a living instead of sitting around on there ass watching TV and looking at message boards. Thanks to everyone that gave out valuable information. I will check for the channel when I get home from WORK.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I haven't heard anything which kind of concerns me. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

But then, there is "another" rumored date: 11/15. Maybe it will be then. (Or not.) 

Hong.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

mjf said:


> My question was is anyone getting TNT-HD. No, I did not answer my own question. If you don't have any info for me why do you insist on being a smartass? I have seen many posts saying the channel would be available on the 9th and announced on the 10th. Any current news on this?


Please, only registered members are allowed to call each other smartass.  You must have not read the rules page.


----------



## ramy (May 18, 2004)

Well looks like it won't be today, unless it comes later today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Now how do I turn on my TV.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

The next rumored date is 11/15...

Actually, there is also a rumor yesterday that the date become "TBD" (to be determined) for TNT-HD...

Hong.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am currently in communication with my sources to find out what happened. Will let you know what they say.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Ignore the troll that doesn't register. 

Chris,
Can you also ask about Fox-HD?
And post in this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=34892


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, as I originally posted, November 10th was a target date. My sources tell me that they have the equipment in place and everything is ready for launch. It's just that dang contract. The acquisitions department still needs to finalize the details. 

More as I hear it.

jdspencer, I will ask about Fox-HD.


----------



## eric2001 (Oct 12, 2004)

So, where is our TNT HD that we were all excited about???????!!!!!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, as I originally posted, November 10th was a target date. My sources tell me that they have the equipment in place and everything is ready for launch. It's just that dang contract. The acquisitions department still needs to finalize the details.
> 
> More as I hear it.
> 
> jdspencer, I will ask about Fox-HD.


Sounds like D* is becoming more and more like E*.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Chris Freeland said:


> Sounds like D* is becoming more and more like E*.


No kidding! :lol:


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> No kidding! :lol:


I have an Idea!!!Why dont we all just leave Direc"TitTee" and Echo"StarTrek" and go to Zoom,Zoom,Zoom! Oops Im sorry wrong company! I mean Voom!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> I have an Idea!!!Why dont we all just leave Direc"TitTee" and Echo"StarTrek" and go to Zoom,Zoom,Zoom! Oops Im sorry wrong company! I mean Voom!


Can you get service from a bankrupt company  . Oh, wait, that's next weeks headline


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Latest "rumor" from 2 folks who have a 90% accuracy rating is Monday 11/15, some time during the afternoon. Since this is not "life & death" stuff, not really critical - but it will be nice to add yet another HD channel. With the lineup changes at Universal HD as of 12/15/04 (known as Bravo HD for now), these two channels will add some viable content to the D*TV HD package.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

What is Universal HD and what type of programming are we talking about?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Universal HD is the rebranding of Bravo HD+. It will have content from all of the NBC Universal networks like USA.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, Universal HD will have access to the entire Universal Movie library and mentioned things like Back the the Future in the press release. Also things off Sci-Fi and USA were mentioned such as Battlestar Galactica and Monk. Stargate and Farscape are also good possibilities. There is a sticky thread at the top of the AVS HDTV programming forum with tons of info.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Official Press Release 

'Universal HD' to Offer Hundreds of Hours of HD Programming Featuring Best HD Content from the NBC Universal Library


Englewood Cliffs, NJ – November 9, 2004 – NBC Universal Cable will relaunch 
Bravo HD+ to Universal HD, offering the best programming from the NBC Universal library in HD, beginning December 1, it was announced today by David Zaslav, President, NBC Universal Cable and Jeff Gaspin, President, NBC Universal Cable Entertainment and Cross-Network Strategy.

"The acquisition of Universal provided us with an opportunity to offer an even 
more compelling HD service," said Zaslav. "The launch of Universal HD is a 
testament to our commitment to offer more meaningful content that meets the needs of our distributors and viewers. It is the first of many ways that NBC Universal will deliver high-quality programming on a new platform such as HD and VOD."

"The extensive NBC Universal library allowed us to create the pre-eminent 
entertainment HD service," said Gaspin. "There is a lot of excitement around HD right now, and we wanted to be ahead of the curve with the highest-quality HD programming out there. We are drawing from all corners of NBC Universal's vast entertainment and sports libraries to provide a channel with appeal to viewers and cable operators. This is the kind of entertainment channel owners of HD sets have been asking for."

At launch the network will be available to more than 25 million subscribers 
through distribution deals with DIRECTV, Cablevision, Cox, Insight, Mediacom, 
Voom and others. 

Universal HD will feature blockbuster films, unedited and uninterrupted, 
including "Backdraft," "Back to the Future," "Billy Madison," "Far and Away," 
"Jaws," "The River Wild" and "Sea of Love;" award-wining dramas including SCI-FI's "Battlestar Galactica," USA's "The District," "Karen Sisco," "Law & Order: SVU" and "Monk;" top rated sports such as the US Open and the 2004 Summer Olympics and performance arts and entertainment. 

Universal HD will be presented as Bravo HD+ was, as a distinct channel with its own unique schedule. Marketing efforts supporting Universal HD include targeted local and national digital HD campaigns. Additionally, NBC Universal will cross promote through its resources of broadcast and cable networks. Specific programming information and schedules will be available at a later date. 

About Universal HD
Universal HD, an NBC Universal Cable network, launched in fourth quarter 2004 is currently available to more than 25 million homes in 100% 1080i HD, 24/7. 
Universal HD offers the best of NBC Universal's library in HD. Programming 
includes unedited and uninterrupted films, award winning dramas, series, sports, specials and performance arts programming all from the Universal library. 

About NBC Universal Cable 
NBC Universal Cable, a division of NBC Universal, one of the world's preeminent media companies, drives the company's cable strategic development and growth including video-on-demand, pay-per-view, HDTV and retransmission consent, and oversees the cable distribution, marketing and local ad sales of twelve properties (Bravo, CNBC, CNBC World, MSNBC, mun2, SCI FI, ShopNBC, Telemundo, Trio, Universal HD, USA and the Olympics on cable). NBC Universal Cable also directs and manages the company's cable and new media investments including A&E, The History Channel, History Channel International, The Biography Channel, National Geographic International, the Sundance Channel and Tivo


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Latest "rumor" from 2 folks who have a 90% accuracy rating is Monday 11/15, some time during the afternoon. Since this is not "life & death" stuff, not really critical - but it will be nice to add yet another HD channel. With the lineup changes at Universal HD as of 12/15/04 (known as Bravo HD for now), these two channels will add some viable content to the D*TV HD package.


It's the 15th, nothing on my TV, nothing on my guide, nothing on directv.com online guide........


----------



## stevesmall (Jul 28, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Latest "rumor" from 2 folks who have a 90% accuracy rating is Monday 11/15, some time during the afternoon. Since this is not "life & death" stuff, not really critical - but it will be nice to add yet another HD channel. With the lineup changes at Universal HD as of 12/15/04 (known as Bravo HD for now), these two channels will add some viable content to the D*TV HD package.


 shall we readjust that accuracy rating ?????


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

I really don't understand the fuss is for this channel. It broadcasts in 4:3 SD most of the time and when it broadcasts in HD, the aspect ratio is a mess. Similar to what happened with HD ESPN initally. I doubt TNT will get around to fixing it any time soon. If you want to dance with the devil, write a letter to D* and ask why the HD pak consists of a $7 premium for Discovery HD and the remaining HD Channel pak are only worth $3 MSRP?

That's right boy and girls. No wonder D* is now advertising 6 mo's of HD for free. HD receiver owners are cancelling their HD pak, no new content, and endless loop feeds on Discovery HD. ESPN HD - mostly blacked out, HDNet mostly not in HD.

A great bargain. Visions of Voom.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

The fuss at the moment is the HD NBA games on TNT-HD... Personally, I don't care that much, but for some, it's a big deal.

Hong.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Think black out even though you pay for the HD pak, already available on ESPN HD, also available last year when the Avalanche played and I live 76+ miles from Denver. Well outside the sell out 70% sold out seating rule.

"ESPN", so sad to bad. Do not expect any different treatment from TNT. Sub to NBA League Pass, then you get it, your local team not available in HD. Played this "game".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

stevesmall said:


> shall we readjust that accuracy rating ?????


Yep! It looks like everyone got burned on this one. I guess my mouth is shut until the channel actually shows up.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Any new word on NBA in HD?

Chris


----------



## xcel (Sep 13, 2004)

Can we please get more HD channels please!!! If there is anyone from DirecTV out there please...please....please give us TNT-HD as a Christmas Present for all the money I/We Spend on you all year...Pretty Please


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

As usual, contract dispute over cost per sub is what I have heard. Another inquiry says tomorrow, but I called D* level 3 and was told discussions are still on going. This is turning into the GAC audition. GAC took less per sub to get on D* than E* negotiated. D* just simply needs to alacarte Discovery HD, it is weighing down the HD pak as 3/4 of total cost.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

xcel said:


> Can we please get more HD channels please!!! If there is anyone from DirecTV out there please...please....please give us TNT-HD as a Christmas Present for all the money I/We Spend on you all year...Pretty Please


Not that it helps much, nor is it new news, but BravoHD is running ads about the change to UniversalHD. They advise you to go to www.universalhd.com, but when you go there it is just the site for bravohd.

Hopefully this will end the current endless stream of this summers Olympics and USOpen tennis.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I checked the Tivo schedule for 12/1 on Bravo-HD last night and it's starting to be populated with shows such as Law & Order SVU and some movies. There were still a lot of blanks in the schedule but it's progress.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Marcus S said:


> As usual, contract dispute over cost per sub is what I have heard. Another inquiry says tomorrow, but I called D* level 3 and was told discussions are still on going. This is turning into the GAC audition. GAC took less per sub to get on D* than E* negotiated. D* just simply needs to alacarte Discovery HD, it is weighing down the HD pak as 3/4 of total cost.


Souding more and more like E* all the time  .


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, November 10th is approaching again.  

Any further word on TNT-HD?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't say it's approaching. 2 months is not approaching


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

BFG said:


> I wouldn't say it's approaching. 2 months is not approaching


uhh dude its 6 weeks away so yes it is approaching


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> uhh dude its 6 weeks away so yes it is approaching


Notice the original post was for November of 2004, not 2005.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

RAD said:


> Notice the original post was for November of 2004, not 2005.


yes I know just having fun with BFG


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Hate to tell you D* guys this, but IMHO, you WON'T be thrilled. :nono2: We have it with our HD Pak and IMO it sucks. All the movies I ever watch on it all seem to be either stretched or chopped off at the top and bottom, or some combination of both.  If I were you, I wouldn't get myself all worked up with anticipation.

Just my $.02! :grin:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just thought it would be interesting to resurrect that old thread. 

I'm just waiting for the MPEG4 rollout, when HD PQ should get better.


----------

